# التدخين والصحة والسلامة فيديو للتحميل



## safety113 (31 يناير 2010)

فيديو هام جدا لكل من يعملون بمجال الصحة والسلامة والبيئة
لشرح مخاطر التدخين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ارجو التصويت والتعليق

انظر المرفقات


----------



## madona 111 (31 يناير 2010)

التدخين افة
ورؤيتي لمنظر الئتين يخرجان من فم الشاب امر مرعب
شكرا


----------



## seed255 (31 يناير 2010)

*شكرا مشاركة متميزة جدا*

الدال على الخير كا فاعلة
شكرا اخي وصديقي الكريم على هذا الملف المهم جدا
اتمن من الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك
وانصح الاخوة الافاضل الكرام
بأن التدخين شي حقير جدا يجب الابتعاد عنه 
تخلية ان بعص الناس يكرهوك لان فقط تتدخن 
هل تحب ان يكرهك انسان من اجل فعل خبيث مثل التدخين
اتمن السلامة للجميع
ونكرر الشكر العميق والكبير لهذا المشارك القيمه


----------



## محمودالحسيني (31 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمروصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

والله اخى انا افكر اترك التدخين بعد مشاهدة هذا الفيديو الرهيب


----------



## safety113 (2 فبراير 2010)

وين الشباب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (4 فبراير 2010)




----------



## aaar (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## secren (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس ساري (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## agharieb (8 أكتوبر 2010)

عفانا الله و أياك من التدخين و أضراره آمين


----------



## ابراهيم55 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mechanic power (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا 
الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 يناير 2011)

مشكور على الفيديو


----------

